# Currently, a Rader, Broadwell and the Pierre Rodrigue power sword for sale on the bay.



## sachem allison (Jun 8, 2016)

Thats all I got to say


----------



## Anton (Jun 8, 2016)

That power sword has been around the block


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 8, 2016)

Is that what a rader actually sells for? $2500 us for a used 9 inch mono? Really cool handles though.


----------



## Anton (Jun 8, 2016)

It's a little high. at least 2 years ago prices


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 8, 2016)

Link to the Rader original sale page at The Epicurean Edge:

http://www.bladegallery.com/shopexd.asp?id=93172&photo=6&size=b


----------



## ecchef (Jun 8, 2016)

Every time one of these FYIs come up, I can never, ever find it. :dontknow:


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 8, 2016)

Think the power sword must have sold . . .


----------



## SousVideLoca (Jun 8, 2016)

Nah, it's still up. Listing says it's made by a U.S. maker, lol.

*Edit - same seller also has a Rodrigue Mid-Tech listed.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 8, 2016)

ecchef said:


> Every time one of these FYIs come up, I can never, ever find it. :dontknow:



Rader is item # 131823692996.
Broadwell is item # 131823694911.
PowerSword is item # 191885771521.
Rodrigue MidTech is item # 191885785785

Just plug the item number into the search function.


----------



## berko (Jun 8, 2016)

i put in the item number and still cant find the auctions.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 8, 2016)

berko said:


> i put in the item number and still cant find the auctions.



These are all "Buy It Now" items, so I can post the links:

Rader
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131823692996?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Broadwell
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131823694911?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

PowerSword
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191885771521?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Rodrigue MidTech
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191885785785?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Jun 8, 2016)

Im not familiar with Broadwell has anyone used anything from him in the past?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 8, 2016)

I can't find the Rader

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAVID-BROAD...694911?hash=item1eb14df43f:g:~zQAAOSwfC9XPelQ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pierre-Rodr...771521?hash=item2cad488301:g:RhIAAOSwdj9XTeY0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pierre-Rodr...785785?hash=item2cad48bab9:g:9hUAAOSwxndXTewi


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 8, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> I can't find the Rader
> 
> It's been sold.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Rick


----------

